# Colnago C50 2007 build



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*Colnago C50 2005 build*

Hello everyone!

I just bought C50 frame, from 2005, that I would like to build up to a decent roadbike replacing my hybrid 2011 bike that came with a Sram Force group.

I've paid 550€ on the second hand C50 frame, which I believe is a deal, since the frame is in excellent condition given it's age. I would like to post some pics, but forum rules restrict me to having more then 10 posts before I can post the actual images.

Intention right now is to build it up with Campagnolo 11 Chorus. Why? Because I want to keep it all Italian, and because you can dump several gears on the compagnolo, The thumbshifting thing I'm not all too convinced by.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*Trying to get 10 posts so I can post pictures*

Choice is between the Campagnolo Chorus 11 or the much cheaper Sram Force, which seems decent for the price and doesn't require the change of body on my Ksyrium wheels.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*9 and counting..*

I'm set on the Chorus though, obviously because it goes up to 11, and because I like the more esthetic look of the Campy.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

*Allowed to post pics finally*

So here's the pics of the frame finally:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful frame. I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks so, but to me SRAM Force is the prettiest looking group out there at the moment.. Purists will likely scoff, but I think it would look fine on that bike. Nevertheless, there's no mistaking the wonderfulness of Campagnolo. The stuff shifts like a dream. Once the cables are properly stretched, you'll likely go thousands and thousands of km before you need to readjust the derailleurs. I currently have Campy Chorus 10 on my bicycle, and even after about 10,000+ miles, I still only get a bad rear derailleur shift about once every couple months. Front derailleur -- a bad shift maybe every three weeks -- and this is with compact cranks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Mapei said:


> Beautiful frame. I'm probably the only person in the universe who thinks so, but to me SRAM Force is the prettiest looking group out there at the moment.. Purists will likely scoff, but I think it would look fine on that bike. Nevertheless, there's no mistaking the wonderfulness of Campagnolo. The stuff shifts like a dream. Once the cables are properly stretched, you'll likely go thousands and thousands of km before you need to readjust the derailleurs. I currently have Campy Chorus 10 on my bicycle, and even after about 10,000+ miles, I still only get a bad rear derailleur shift about once every couple months. Front derailleur -- a bad shift maybe every three weeks -- and this is with compact cranks.


Hey Mappy!! Check out this Mapei Cyfac. Did Cyfac ever sponsor a Mapei team or is this a re-paint? A complete Altec 2 frame with DA9 for 450 Euros in France.

(OP- pardon the thread drift)


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Brwaap,

you got a smoking deal!!! Where did you find it? I'll be moving to Germany soon and I know I'll be finding some gem framesets! So giddy, I can't wait! I'll be looking to collect steel primarily.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Ride-Fly, I have no idea if Cyfac and Mapei have any relationship whatsoever, but the idea of getting a Cyfac in Mapei livery does hit me somewhere below the Mason-Dixon line. Hold me down....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Brwaap said:


> So here's the pics of the frame finally:


You've got a really great deal there, I have seen many WH paitschemens that I don't actually like but this one in black and white looks classy and timeless.

Go ahead with Campagnolo you won't regret it, and well if your plans are to have a full italian build, think on some Campagnolo wheels and als replacing that headset


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

Salsa Lover, I agree on the timeless look, I prefer black or white for bikes instead of loud trendy colors that go out of fashion. I'm on a bit of a budget here, hence the second hand route, I'll only be buying stuff that I need to get riding it a soon as possible so my old mavic wheels and the headset that came with it will remain.

Mapei, it will be either Force or Chorus, Force being a lot cheaper and I'm happy with it on my current hybrid bike, except for the front derailleur throwing the chain between the frame and inner ring from time to time, mostly when you least need it.. I'm just not convinced with the thumbshifter thing on the Chorus, think it might be "in the way" when riding the hoods, though I am set on being able to dump several gears, which I find a hassle with the Force.
Still time to decide until friday. 

Ride-Fly, I've been sniping second hand sites here in Belgium for some time. I wanted a real carbon roadbike for a while now, first thought of buying a new Boardman Team. If everything goes to plan, this will end up about 500€ more, but it will be a lot better, classic, except it won't all be new, don't mind.


----------



## Brwaap (Jun 7, 2012)

Next thing to arrive this week will be Deda Newton Ergo bars. I had already ordered Easton E50 Ergo bars, but they feel really tiny in my hands, I can barely fit into the bend.

I have the 80mm stem from my hybrid, that will probably be too short? It's difficult "just guessing" stem length for the new frame, but kind of important for the cable length when my bike shop will set up the groupset for me next week. If I take apart my current bike, I won't have anything to ride until the roadbike is finished.


----------

